# ESI vs Oury - slippery when wet?



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm currently using Ourys on a Carnegie's bar on my rigid SS. I like the cush of the Oury but finding them a bit too thick. They also get a bit slippery once my palms start to sweat (yep, no gloves).

I'm wondering if the ESI Chunkys might be a good alternative. I've read reviews saying these get slippery when wet as well. Is this true?


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

I have tried both and the Chunkies are far, far superior. They provide more cush, not as thick, and do not slip when wet. And they are machine washable and quite durable. I want to wear out my blue set to justify getting some new orange ones, but those damn grips remain the same even after 4 years. They're worth the 19 bucks.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

TeeKay said:


> I have tried both and the Chunkies are far, far superior. They provide more cush, not as thick, and do not slip when wet. And they are machine washable and quite durable. I want to wear out my blue set to justify getting some new orange ones, but those damn grips remain the same even after 4 years. They're worth the 19 bucks.


Wow, 4 years! Impressive 
thanks for the input :thumbsup:


----------



## hootjm (Oct 18, 2010)

TeeKay said:


> I have tried both and the Chunkies are far, far superior. They provide more cush, not as thick, and do not slip when wet. And they are machine washable and quite durable. I want to wear out my blue set to justify getting some new orange ones, but those damn grips remain the same even after 4 years. They're worth the 19 bucks.


TeeKay is spot on, Chunkies are the way to go.


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*both slip*

Hate to tell you, but both my oury and my esi's slipped when wet. Ended up going w lock ons.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I can get maybe a season out of ESI before they are just too battered. I guess some use them out of their limits and some take care of them. I have some Oury's to try this year, I have just always had a problem with them slipping.

Once I get an ESI on it's a bear to EVER get back off, I usually have to take it into a shop and have them get a compressor under it to get it to even more vs cutting it off.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

I LOVE my ESI chunky grips. Have them on my SS and mojo hd. Haven't found a condition that I didn't like them in.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I like chunkies more than ourys too.

But 4 years???

I get 8 months if im lucky.


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

With 2 young kids and a time-demanding desk job, I ride only once a week and no more than 30 times a year. So my 4 years equals to a season for most of you.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are using ESI or Ouries it is probably because you don't know about a decent alternative.

ODI Ruffians are the shits.

And you should wear gloves.


----------



## dmckiwi (Feb 3, 2011)

umarth said:


> If you are using ESI or Ouries it is probably because you don't know about a decent alternative.
> 
> ODI Ruffians are the shits.
> 
> And you should wear gloves.


Had Ruffians and changed to ESI. Never thought they looked any good until I tried them and was sold in 10mins, don't care that they don't last that long as they are cheap to replace but after using them once they made my Ruffians feel like **** and would never go back.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Chunkies all the way and they will slip when wet but better than most imo. Use some alcohol to keep them clean and they won't slip as much in the wet. Also if you don't have a compressor to get them off just dip a zip tie in alcohol then work it under the grip. It only takes a little bit to get them loose and they come right off.


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't had my ESI's slip when wet yet. I think you have to be sure your bars are completely free of any oil and only use isopropyl alcohol to install.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses so far.
But just to clarify, when I say "slip" I'm talking about my palms on the outside surface of the grip, not the grip slipping on the bar. I've no problem with the latter with my non-Lock-on Ourys.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

How can you not wear gloves? That's crazy. 

Ourys are awesome, especially the locking variety. I've never slipped on them... But I always use locking Oury grips and gloves.. so. ODI ruffians are great as well. Chunkies are fun.


----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

I also find Ourys too thick, but I really like my ESI Chunkies. They're okay for a little bit with bare hands, but once my hands really start sweating, they're just too slippery. I prefer riding without gloves, but I haven't found a grip that is still entirely effective with bare hands. I've settled on lightweight full-finger gloves with no padding instead.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

cm_mtb said:


> I also find Ourys too thick, but I really like my ESI Chunkies. They're okay for a little bit with bare hands, but once my hands really start sweating, they're just too slippery. I prefer riding without gloves, but I haven't found a grip that is still entirely effective with bare hands. I've settled on lightweight full-finger gloves with no padding instead.


I plan to get some minimalist gloves soon as well. I just haven't found a pair that I like yet.


----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

r1Gel said:


> I plan to get some minimalist gloves soon as well. I just haven't found a pair that I like yet.


I have used a pair of Specialized gloves for a few months, and I've been very happy with them. Mechanix gloves actually work okay, but they aren't as fitted as the Specialized gloves.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

If you're looking for thinner style gloves, check Home Depot, Lowes, Harbor Freight, etc. Generally, the off brand ones make a better MTB glove and they're cheap (3 for $10).


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Six six one raji gloves are very thin. If your going with thin gloves I would go with the ESI grips, I never have any slipping problems even when I go gloveless. I run ESIs and padded gloves on my rigid and it does take some of the sting pit.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I just went back to Oury's from ESI's. The ESI's just feel too small and that causes my hands to cramp even though I have small hands.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

I was a Oury man from early 1990 something till last year. I use ESIs exclusively now. Ok well I still have Ourys on a commuter bike, but thats it. Umarth sucks.


----------



## mmm...bicycles (Sep 30, 2007)

ESI chinkies and Specialized Bicycle Components : XC Lite Glove


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Flat Ark said:


> I just went back to Oury's from ESI's. The ESI's just feel too small and that causes my hands to cramp even though I have small hands.


Did you have the Chunkys or the Racer's Edge?


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I had/have the Chunkies. When comparing the 2 before mounting they appear to be the exact same diameter however when mounted the Oury's stretch around the bar but the density of the grip remains the same so in a sense the grip grows a little in diameter. When the ESI's are mounted the outside diameter pretty much stays the same but they lose some of their potential cushion because only the inner diameter stretches and the padding gets compressed when you slide it on the bar. Now if ESI made a light weight lock-on version of the Chunkies I think I would really like them "as long as they were a little bigger".


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I ran Oury slip ons for the longest time but switched to ESI chunkies about a year ago and haven't looked back since. For me they feel much more comfortable than the Oury grips. My only complaint is they seem to tear easier when/if you clip a tree. Can't comment on the slipping issues since I always wear gloves.


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

ESI grips slip like crazy (hands on grips, not grips on bars) when they become saturated. When the summer humidity rolls around I have to bring along a pair of gloves for when the grips can't hold any more sweat. 

Been using ESI for going on four years now and love 'em regardless.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

ESI all day, every day. They stay put, they're comfortable, and I can get custom lengths cut.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Two components in all my mtb days that I've never had to question...

King rear hubs, and Oury grips.


----------

